# Doctor Who - Adventure Games --&gt; in Deutschlang legal ?



## Eol_Ruin (13. Januar 2012)

Hi zusammen!

Da ich ein riesiger *Doctor Who* Fan bin (ist einfach die beste Serie der Welt!) würde ich gerne die Doctor Who Adventure Games spielen:
BBC - Doctor Who - The Adventure Games

Allerdings kann man diese nur mit einer englischen IP runterladen.
Das wäre ja an sich kein Problem - Proxy-Software gibts ja wie Sand am Meer.
*ABER*: Ist das auch legal? Oder gilt das als Kopierschutz-Umgehung?


----------



## Rabowke (13. Januar 2012)

Interessante Frage ... gegen einen Kopierschutz verstößt die Verwendung eines Proxys nicht, aber ggf. gg. die Bestimmung zur Weitergabe der Software. Nicht ohne Grund wird die BBC ein "Region Lock" implementiert haben.

Ist das Spiel an sich kostenlos? Wenn ja ... dann tust du wohl keinem weh. 

Im Grunde ist es ja das gleiche wie z.B. Hulu. Ich persönlich verstehe nicht, warum man in einer globalen Welt immer noch auf solche Mittel zurückgreift, sprich Inhalten nur bestimmten Gruppen zur Verfügung zu stellen. 

Bei Hulu oder Netflix kann ich es einigermaßen nachvollziehen, aber auch hier könnte man interessante Angebote oder Lösungen finden, z.B. Beiträge von 2-3$ / Monat für nicht US Bürger ( Hulu ) oder Werbeeinblendungen die sich nicht überspringen lassen etc.pp.

Aber zurück zu deiner Frage: make it so!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2012)

RECHTLICH keine Ahnung, aber es ist halt so: wenn das IP-gebunden ist, dann hat der Anbieter wohl nur die Rechte, sein Produkt innherhalb von Land X zu vertreiben - so ähnlich wie zB ein pay-TV-Sender aus den USA hier nicht so einfach gesehen werden kann. Dabei geht es dann weniger drarum, dass man es nur im Land X vertreiben WILL, sondern mehr darum, dass die Lizenz fürs Ausland nicht "wertlos" wird. zB mal angenommen NBC zahlt viel Geld, um die Serie "See Ass I - Miami" ausstrahlen zu dürfen und es gäbe davon auch nen Stream bei NBC.com, dann soll der nur für US-Bürger nutzbar sein, da die Macher von See As I ja ihre Lizenzen/Rechte auch noch in zig anderen Ländern der Welt loswerden wollen. Könnte jeder den Stream sehen, wäre eine Ausstrahlung der Serie erst 6-12 Monate danach für viele uninteressanter. 

Ein Kopierschutz ist das aber sicher nicht, es ist "nur" eine Lizenzbestimmungsumgehung. "Moralisch" ist es an sich in Deinem Fall dann auch okay, selbst wenn das Spiel an sich nur deswegen kostenlos ist, weil es vlt. werbefinanziert ist und DU dann natürlich überhaupt nicht zur Werbeielgruppe gehörst  ich würd btw auch mal die Macher anmailen, wieso es denn nur für uk nutzbar ist, wenn es doch eh kostenlos ist.


----------



## aut-taker (14. Januar 2012)

Ganz einfach:



> Doctor Who fans outside the UK can purchase the Windows versions of The Gunpowder Plot, City of the Daleks, Blood of the Cybermen, TARDIS and Shadows of the Vashta Nerada from Legacy Games. A Mac version of The Gunpowder Plot is coming soon.
> 
> Please direct all enquiries with regards to the support and purchase of the Adventure Games outside the UK to BBC Worldwide.



legacy games: Legacy Games - Start Here for Fun and Friends

bbc: Contact Us

Anscheinend müssen nicht-UK-bürger die von legacy games kaufen  Kosten alle ~ 5 €.


----------

